# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Лучшие игры всех времен и народов

## Flint X

*Лучшие игры всех времен и народов*
Sol, Chess, FreeCell, Heards, Mahjong, Minesweeper...


Microsoft_Games.rar 339 Мб

... Скачать ... Зеркало ...

----------


## Jeremi94

За Zuma +, легендарная игра

----------

